# Slide 130 " 29 MJ 2015 Lager



## Sorpetour (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo,


 



ich wollte für einen Kollegen Die Lager an seinem Slide wechseln, da sich die Kugeln schon auflössten . Er hat sich bei Bike Discount neue bestellt, doch bin ich der Meinung das die hier oben 8siehe Bild )nicht so richtig passen oder eine Gleitscheibe fehlt. Die restlichen habe ich getauscht und laufen auch sauber. ich habe mal die Bestellnummern der Sts beigefügt. Gibt es eine Explosionszeichnung mit Nummern oder so ?

Gruss joerg


----------



## yoger83 (25. Juli 2017)

Sorpetour schrieb:


> Hallo,Anhang anzeigen 623041 Anhang anzeigen 623042
> 
> ich wollte für einen Kollegen Die Lager an seinem Slide wechseln, da sich die Kugeln schon auflössten . Er hat sich bei Bike Discount neue bestellt, doch bin ich der Meinung das die hier oben 8siehe Bild )nicht so richtig passen oder eine Gleitscheibe fehlt. Die restlichen habe ich getauscht und laufen auch sauber. ich habe mal die Bestellnummern der Sts beigefügt. Gibt es eine Explosionszeichnung mit Nummern oder so ?
> 
> Gruss joerg


Da fehlt ein Spacer/Gleitscheibe aus Metall bzw.der schwarze Ring muss zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

